# Laxative suggestions



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all,I am an IBS-C long-timer. It's got better recently due to progress I've made with my depression and anxiety. This has been fantastic. However my frequency is still bad and I have to take laxatives to go at all. I will easily go a week without going if I do not take a laxative. I have found that the only laxatives that work give me bad cramping [well it feels like cramping. Please - no arguments on this thread as to whether smooth muscle can cramp or whatever - not interested] for days. If I try and take a smaller dose, they don't work. I don't know if the cramping is an effect of the laxative or simply my gut encountering a whole bunch of food that subsequently irritates it. Sometimes I deliberately do not take a laxative and get more and more constipated because feeling totally constipated is better than the cramping feeling.Here's what I've tried:Insoluble fibre: causes excruciating pain and constipates meSoluble fibre: doesn't work. Tried foods high in it and Heather's supplement [which is more for IBS-D sufferers].Senna tea & Sennokot: works but causes loads of painMilk of Magnesia: works but causes subsequent cramping painMiralax: turns poop sludgy [because water is drawn into gut] but does not cause any urge to go. Doesn't work.Colace: doesn't workAmitiza: doesn't workZelnorm: provides a mellowing of IBS pain but doesn't cause urge to go. I've tried taking it in the suggested frequencies [3 days on/off, continuous, 1 month on/off etc.]Enema: works moderately but doesn't relieve backed-up feelingI exercise regularly and drink plenty of water. Sleep is good. Any suggestions are welcome, I'm literally sick of this.Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Peteyeah it's miserable isn't it. have you tried dulcolax (bisacodyl) ? i find it doesn't cramp me up as bad as senna and for me it works better too. of course everyone is different in their reactions to stuff but you might want to give it a try. start with the lowest dose (one pill) and take it from there. one thing about dulcolax--the mfgr website says don't take it with acid reducers which include antacids and dairy products like milk or yogurt--wait an hour after eating these things before taking dulcolax--the dairy/acid reducers dissolve the coating on the pill which can cause cramps...even when i do get cramps from laxatives for me personally that is better than the pain from incomplete evacuation and/or being constipated....kind of like pick your poison...for each of us it's different...good luck. http://www.dulcolaxusa.com/us/Main/FAQ/index.jsp


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Annie,yeah I tried dulcolax and it cramped me up. However I take large amounts of acid reducers [Prilosec at the time I tried dulcolax but now Zantac] and I didn't know about that manufacturer warning. I will give it another go, thanks for the idea.Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hope it works for you--it's definitely worth a try. for me the culprit was milk. now no milk within that one hour window and it's much better. the same thing seems to be true with the senna tablets i take. i use generic store brands of senna--maybe different manufacturers use different types of tablet coating--but i find the senna cramping is not as bad if i avoid milk one hour before or after taking.


----------

